# blizzard? lets get this party started.....



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service grand forks nd
757 pm cdt wed oct 3 2012

...early winter storm across the northern red river valley into
northwest minnesota thursday and thursday night...

.a low pressure system will develop and move into central
minnesota thursday. As this system develops...rain will spread over
the region tonight. The rain is expected to mix with and then
change over to all snow by thursday morning from west to east. The
snow may be heavy at times on thursday...especially across the northern
red river valley into northwest minnesota. Snow accumulations from 6
to 10 inches are expected in the northern red river valley...and
10 to 12 inches across portions of northwest minnesota. North
winds will strengthen by thursday...leading to areas of near
blizzard conditions in falling and blowing snow in the northern
red river valley.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to early for this stuff.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

next up- WY& NE? .....

PRECEDING WARM TEMPERATURES
SHOULD PRECLUDE MUCH IN THE WAY OF SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AWAY FROM
THE HIGHER TERRAIN BUT FRONTOGENETIC FORCING IN THE 800-600 MB
LAYER TIED TO THE STRONG BAROCLINIC ZONE DRAPED AGAINST* THE
MOUNTAINS COULD ENHANCE SNOW EARLY ON FRI ACROSS SERN WY INTO THE
NE PANHANDLE WHERE TEMPS ARE EXPECTED TO BE SUPPORTIVE OF SNOW*. A
MODERATE RISK OF 4 INCHES HAS BEEN PLACED HERE BOTH DAY 2 AND
3...THU THROUGH SAT EVENING...WHICH IS CONSISTENT WITH THE
MULTI-MODEL CONSENSUS.
---------------------

it is early, but I don't know what else to say from all the fires and drought.
Hopefully we can get some kind of moisture in the ground


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Lucky......


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

man. getting closer!


----------

